# Catalytic outdoor heaters: Platinum?



## joetron (Oct 8, 2008)

Do the large standing outdoor heaters you see, like at a event or place, where it might be cold outside, have precious metals in the ceramic core?


----------



## Lou (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on type, yes.


----------



## Smack (Aug 26, 2011)

:| 

You can smile now. He was banned, with his spam removed. 

Harold


----------

